# Berlusconi shock:"Cinesi mangiavano bambini, dovrei dargli Milan?"



## Louis Gara (3 Giugno 2016)

*Berlusconi shock:"Cinesi mangiavano bambini, dovrei dargli Milan?"*

Incredibili dichiarazioni di Berlusconi durante la campagna elettorale ad Ostia. Spinto da alcuni suoi sostenitori che gli urlavano "Silvio non venda", Berlusconi ha risposto così: "I comunisti cinesi durante i periodi di carestia bollivano e mangiavano i bambini. Ed io dovrei dargli il Milan?"

_Per vedere il video, copiate e incollate il link nella barra del vostro browser:_
video.gazzetta.it/milan-berlusconi-cinesi-comunisti-mangiavano-bambini-io-dovrei-venderlo-loro/65bb38b4-29cc-11e6-89a4-7c8d8fca365e


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> che gli urlavano "Silvio non venda"



Meno male che non sono andato a sentire. Avrei fatto a botte con qualcuno.


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2016)

Dio mio ragazzi. Dio mio.

Questo vuole farli scappare. E' il diavolo.


----------



## kolao95 (3 Giugno 2016)

Madonna santa, fa più danni della grandine.


----------



## Hellscream (3 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Incredibili dichiarazioni di Berlusconi durante la campagna elettorale ad Ostia. Spinto da alcuni suoi sostenitori che gli urlavano "Silvio non venda", Berlusconi ha risposto così: "I comunisti cinesi durante i periodi di carestia bollivano e mangiavano i bambini. Ed io dovrei dargli il Milan?"
> 
> _Per vedere il video, copiate e incollate il link nella barra del vostro browser:_
> video.gazzetta.it/milan-berlusconi-cinesi-comunisti-mangiavano-bambini-io-dovrei-venderlo-loro/65bb38b4-29cc-11e6-89a4-7c8d8fca365e



Ma lui vuole vendere, ne ha tutta la volontà, è così evidente....


----------



## siioca (3 Giugno 2016)

La vedo davvero brutta...questo mi sa che ci sta prendendo per l ennesima volta per i fondelli.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (3 Giugno 2016)

Ci sta solo usando. Quando gli fa comodo dice che vuole vendere, altrimenti dice il contrario. Oltretutto in sti giorni sta avendo una visibilità che ormai aveva perso. Non so più che pensare..


----------



## Gekyn (3 Giugno 2016)

Palesemente in campagna elettorale, ha detto quello che sti poveri dementi volevano sentire.....


----------



## kakaoo1981 (3 Giugno 2016)

Mah... Ke facesse ke vuole mi sn rotto, dietro a lui e alle sue mi******e minsto ammalando pure io,mi auguro solo ke ci siano contestazioni serie e dure....ah mi auguro ke nessuno lo voti sto demente


----------



## danykz (3 Giugno 2016)

Non ce la faccio più fratelli rossoneri... Non so che fare, sto cadendo nello sconforto più totale  , mi sento MORIRE! Vi prego tiratemi sù!


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Incredibili dichiarazioni di Berlusconi durante la campagna elettorale ad Ostia. Spinto da alcuni suoi sostenitori che gli urlavano "Silvio non venda", Berlusconi ha risposto così: "I comunisti cinesi durante i periodi di carestia bollivano e mangiavano i bambini. Ed io dovrei dargli il Milan?"
> 
> _Per vedere il video, copiate e incollate il link nella barra del vostro browser:_
> video.gazzetta.it/milan-berlusconi-cinesi-comunisti-mangiavano-bambini-io-dovrei-venderlo-loro/65bb38b4-29cc-11e6-89a4-7c8d8fca365e



Questo è completamente folle.


----------



## Gekyn (3 Giugno 2016)

Veramente vi ammalate se andate dietro ad ogni che dice in campagna elettorale....


----------



## fra29 (3 Giugno 2016)

Ma poi chi sono quei pirl.a che gli dicono anche di non vendere? Siamo finiti ragazzi.. Questa è una bomba che fa saltare tutto sto giro..


----------



## Kaw (3 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Incredibili dichiarazioni di Berlusconi durante la campagna elettorale ad Ostia. Spinto da alcuni suoi sostenitori che gli urlavano "Silvio non venda", Berlusconi ha risposto così: "I comunisti cinesi durante i periodi di carestia bollivano e mangiavano i bambini. Ed io dovrei dargli il Milan?"
> 
> _Per vedere il video, copiate e incollate il link nella barra del vostro browser:_
> video.gazzetta.it/milan-berlusconi-cinesi-comunisti-mangiavano-bambini-io-dovrei-venderlo-loro/65bb38b4-29cc-11e6-89a4-7c8d8fca365e


No vabbè, per un momento non pensiamo alla cessione.
Queste sono cose gravi, mi sembra assurdo che uno possa dire queste cose con tale nonchalance, cioè ma si rende conto oppure è del tutto suonato? Possibile che non ci sia nessuno in grado di dirgli seriamente che è ora di finirla?
Ma poi vedo che ci sono ancora persone che gli vanno dietro e realizzo che forse la colpa non è solo tutta sua...

Ma tornando alla cessione, scommetto se gli avessero chiesto di vendere avrebbe risposto in altro modo...


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2016)

Addio sogni di gloria.

In una serata ci siamo giocati tutto --) http://www.milanworld.net/ibrahimovic-ha-firmato-con-il-manchester-united-vt37267.html#post972211


----------



## Black (3 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Incredibili dichiarazioni di Berlusconi durante la campagna elettorale ad Ostia. Spinto da alcuni suoi sostenitori che gli urlavano "Silvio non venda", Berlusconi ha risposto così: "I comunisti cinesi durante i periodi di carestia bollivano e mangiavano i bambini. Ed io dovrei dargli il Milan?"
> 
> _Per vedere il video, copiate e incollate il link nella barra del vostro browser:_
> video.gazzetta.it/milan-berlusconi-cinesi-comunisti-mangiavano-bambini-io-dovrei-venderlo-loro/65bb38b4-29cc-11e6-89a4-7c8d8fca365e



ma nessuno di Finivest riesce a farlo stare zitto? questo un attimo dice una cosa in ottica cessione e un minuto dopo dice il contrario


----------



## koti (3 Giugno 2016)

Il Milan è già venduto.
cit.

È già tutto fatto.
cit.


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Giugno 2016)

Vorrei picchiare a sangue chi gli ha urlato "Silvio non venda"


----------



## Aron (3 Giugno 2016)

Ma quelli che gli chiedono di non vendere? Agghiacciante.


----------



## dyablo65 (3 Giugno 2016)

saranno contenti i cinesi .....faranno salti di gioia.

se dio vuole tra 12 giorni cambia il nostro destino....speriamo che questo si ammali e che perda completamente la voce

tanto la testa ormai l'ha gia' persa...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Giugno 2016)

Nooo non votiamo i grillini, 
per governare occorrono persone esperte e misurate come Silvione,
lo amoooo!!!!!!!


----------



## kakaoo1981 (3 Giugno 2016)

Quelli che gli gridano di comprare la roma??? Non sanno a cosa andrebbero in contro


----------



## MaschioAlfa (3 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Non ce la faccio più fratelli rossoneri... Non so che fare, sto cadendo nello sconforto più totale  , mi sento MORIRE! Vi prego tiratemi sù!



Andiamo fratello.... Andiamo giù insieme. 
Per noi non esiste speranza


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Giugno 2016)

a questo dovevano sparare 20 anni fa


----------



## robs91 (3 Giugno 2016)

Tutto come previsto.Finita la campagna elettorale e anche la farsa della cessione.Ora si godano l'Italcessi,io ho chiuso con il fu Milan.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Giugno 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Il Milan è già venduto.
> cit.
> 
> È già tutto fatto.
> cit.



Infatti, non aggiungo altro per non creare flame va la...


----------



## Hellscream (3 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Tutto come previsto.Finita la campagna elettorale e anche la farsa della cessione.Ora si godano l'Italcessi,io ho chiuso con il fu Milan.



Infatti questa dichiarazione è arrivata all'ultimo giorno, anzi, nelle ultime ore di campagna elettorale... ma sarà sicuramente un caso.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (3 Giugno 2016)

Chi crede alla cessione non deve certo deprimersi per delle dichiarazioni/battute/deliri di questo essere, perché nel bene e nel male qualunque cosa dica non ha ne' alcun valore ne' un minimo di verità di fondo.


----------



## ildemone85 (3 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Incredibili dichiarazioni di Berlusconi durante la campagna elettorale ad Ostia. Spinto da alcuni suoi sostenitori che gli urlavano "Silvio non venda", Berlusconi ha risposto così: "I comunisti cinesi durante i periodi di carestia bollivano e mangiavano i bambini. Ed io dovrei dargli il Milan?"
> 
> _Per vedere il video, copiate e incollate il link nella barra del vostro browser:_
> video.gazzetta.it/milan-berlusconi-cinesi-comunisti-mangiavano-bambini-io-dovrei-venderlo-loro/65bb38b4-29cc-11e6-89a4-7c8d8fca365e



game over definitivo, finisce qui l'avventura col milan.


----------



## malos (3 Giugno 2016)

Dichiarazioni gravissime anche lasciando stare la cessione. Io mi meraviglio sempre di più che questo giri ancor libero. Una sciagura.


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Giugno 2016)

Marina caccia fuori il cianuro e liberaci dal male


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (3 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## ildemone85 (3 Giugno 2016)

nelle prossime 48 ore, credo arrivi un comunicato di interruzione della trattativa o presunta tale


----------



## DannySa (3 Giugno 2016)

Si sapeva che Silvio se ne sarebbe uscito così prima o poi, bisogna sperare che i figli non lo lascino troppo fare e per il suo bene lo tolgano da questo imbarazzo una volta per tutte.
Vi ricordo che Berlusconi di calcio non ne capisce nulla ma ama parlare di calcio da una vita, questo è il personaggio che ci volete fare.


----------



## fra29 (3 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## kakaoo1981 (3 Giugno 2016)

Il famoso brand berlusconi da portare in cina....se questi acquistano dopo questa porcata credo ke li accoppano li in patria


----------



## MaschioAlfa (3 Giugno 2016)

Signori dopo questa sparata... Il buon Silvio è riuscito nel suo piano diabolico. 
Far scappare i cinesi. 
Cosi la stampa potrà dire che a tirarsi indietro sono stati i cinesi. 

Ibra ha firmato col Manchester
Gli interisti lunedì firmano la cessione 

Noi....... Per noi è finita.


----------



## de sica (3 Giugno 2016)

Nulla è perduto. È solo una dichiarazione fatta per convincere i due cani che lo seguono ancora. Calmatevi


----------



## Aron (3 Giugno 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni gravissime anche lasciando stare la cessione. Io mi meraviglio sempre di più che questo giri ancor libero. Una sciagura.





ildemone85 ha scritto:


> nelle prossime 48 ore, credo arrivi un comunicato di interruzione della trattativa o presunta tale



Non è che i cinesi stiano facendo un favore a Silvio per comprare il Milan, e quindi dopo questa uscita si ritirano.
I cinesi acquistano il Milan per loro interesse personale, sanno bene che è inutile stare dietro a quello che dice Berlusconi.
Nemmeno Fininvest dà peso a ciò che dice Silvio.


----------



## Hellscream (3 Giugno 2016)

Comunque SE la cosa dovesse saltare (e dopo queste dichiarazioni io stesso, se fossi nei cinesi, mi alzerei e me ne andrei), secondo me vuol dire che lui aveva premeditato tutto fin dal principio. 

-Faccio girare la voce che voglio vendere
-Mi metto a trattare pur non pensandoci minimamente a vendere
-Rilascio dichiarazioni nelle quali dico che ho fatto il mio tempo, che è giusto che venda ecc
-A fine campagna elettorale sparo qualche frase delle mie che faccia saltare la trattativa.
-Dopo le elezioni comunico che la trattativa è saltata.


----------



## koti (3 Giugno 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Nulla è perduto. È solo una dichiarazione fatta per convincere i due cani che lo seguono ancora. Calmatevi


Sarà anche come dici tu, ma sinceramente fossi in loro mi alzerei e andrei via, ma di corsa eh.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Giugno 2016)

Gravissimo. E non il suo quadro clinico purtroppo.


----------



## aridateceverza (3 Giugno 2016)

Sì, ma so' a Ostia. E glielo chiedono solo perché so' lecchini.
Lui, poi, per un po' di considerazione direbbe di tutto.
Mica lo scopriamo stasera.
No?
Secondo me, prima di schiatta', lo tira fuori in diretta.


----------



## Hateley (3 Giugno 2016)

Tranquilli, domani dirà che è stato frainteso. È 30 anni che fa questi teatrini. Avrà già chiamato i cinesi per tranquillizzarli.


----------



## Black (3 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Comunque SE la cosa dovesse saltare (e dopo queste dichiarazioni io stesso, se fossi nei cinesi, mi alzerei e me ne andrei), secondo me vuol dire che lui aveva premeditato tutto fin dal principio.
> 
> -Faccio girare la voce che voglio vendere
> -Mi metto a trattare pur non pensandoci minimamente a vendere
> ...



il timore che lo scenario descritto sia reale è molto alto in questo momento. Quanto ce le sta facendo pagare tutte le gioie che ci ha dato in passato!!


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Giugno 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Sarà anche come dici tu, ma sinceramente fossi in loro mi alzerei e andrei via, ma di corsa eh.



E se gli avessero dato il placet per farlo ? Tanto a loro che frega. Probabilmente Berlusconi manco sapeva di essere inquadrato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Giugno 2016)

Ma quelli che sono lì per ascoltarlo ??? La gente non imparerà mai !!!


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (3 Giugno 2016)

aridateceverza ha scritto:


> Sì, ma so' a Ostia. E glielo chiedono solo perché so' lecchini.
> Lui, poi, per un po' di considerazione direbbe di tutto.
> Mica lo scopriamo stasera.
> No?
> Secondo me, prima di schiatta', lo tira fuori in diretta.


----------



## de sica (3 Giugno 2016)

Io comunque ancora non capisco a cosa gli servirebbe tutta questa messa in scena. Per avere 100 voti in più? Ormai Berlusconi è finito in tutti i sensi, e questo non gli servirà a nulla. Lo sanno le persone vicino a lui, e forse anche lui stesso. Qua ci sono in gioco centinaia di milioni, non bruscolini. Se non vende si ritroverà ogni anno a dover spendere sempre di più per ripianare. C'è poco da discutere. Quindi venderà


----------



## Black (3 Giugno 2016)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> Il famoso brand berlusconi da portare in cina....se questi acquistano dopo questa porcata credo ke li accoppano li in patria



che uomo di m.... prima ce la mena con "il suo brand" va forte in Cina. Poi però fa dichiarazioni di questo tipo!


----------



## -Lionard- (3 Giugno 2016)

Al di là della questione relativa alla cessione del Milan, queste frasi sono di una gravità assurda considerando che sono pronunciate da un viscido ed abominevole essere che è stato presidente del consiglio ed è tutt'ora a capo di un partito politico nazionale.

Per quanto riguarda il futuro rossonero, non è per una dichiarazione folle che si fa saltare una trattativa da 700 milioni di euro. Che si venda o si faccia saltare tutto, la decisione in un senso o nell'altro è già stata presa. Io mi limito a domandarmi come si possa ancora dare spazio ad un personaggio che passa dal dire "ho conosciuto gli investitori e sono credibili" a "mangiano i bambini e non gli lascio il Milan".


----------



## marcokaka (3 Giugno 2016)

Che buffone ... non riesco a definirlo in altro modo. Meriterebbe solo umiliazioni questo animale


----------



## medjai (3 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Comunque SE la cosa dovesse saltare (e dopo queste dichiarazioni io stesso, se fossi nei cinesi, mi alzerei e me ne andrei), secondo me vuol dire che lui aveva premeditato tutto fin dal principio.
> 
> -Faccio girare la voce che voglio vendere
> -Mi metto a trattare pur non pensandoci minimamente a vendere
> ...



Alla fine la immagine di Berlusconi sarà distrutta. Se non vende, finirà male. Non può uscire di forma positiva di questo. O vende e lo ricorderemo come un gran presidente o non vende e la tifoseria milanista si alzerà.


----------



## addox (3 Giugno 2016)

The end.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (3 Giugno 2016)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Al di là della questione relativa alla cessione del Milan, queste frasi sono di una gravità assurda considerando che sono pronunciate da un viscido ed abominevole essere che è stato presidente del consiglio ed è tutt'ora a capo di un partito politico nazionale.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il futuro rossonero, non è per una dichiarazione folle che si fa saltare una trattativa da 700 milioni di euro. *Che si venda o si faccia saltare tutto, la decisione in un senso o nell'altro è già stata presa.* Io mi limito a domandarmi come si possa ancora dare spazio ad un personaggio che passa dal dire "ho conosciuto gli investitori e sono credibili" a "mangiano i bambini e non gli lascio il Milan".



Io spero solo che, se la cessione non dovesse andare in porto, non ci sia nessuno, e dico NESSUNO, che crederà alla "verità" che ci verrà propinata.


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Giugno 2016)

Gli intitolano lo stadio

ahaahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahha


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2016)

Intanto ci sono "giornalai", su Twitter, che quasi godono alla notizia. Poveracci.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (3 Giugno 2016)

e mancano ancora 11 giorni al preliminare   ....saranno gli 11 giorni più assurdi che un tifoso abbia mai passato...la rinascita o la morte nelle mani di uno squilibrato


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (3 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Gli intitolano lo stadio
> 
> ahaahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahha



Gli intitolano un cinodromo


----------



## koti (3 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Gli intitolano lo stadio
> 
> ahaahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahha


"I cinesi vogliono che resti altri 3 anni, me lo hanno chiesto loro"


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma quelli che sono lì per ascoltarlo ??? La gente non imparerà mai !!!



Dai Lollo. Sono i soliti pupazzi pagati (quelli del pubblico di Forum o di Maria De Filippi) che si porta appresso per fare numero.

La scenetta, ovviamente, è stata programmata a tavolino. Pensate davvero che esistano persone senzienti che gli urlino di tenere il Milan?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (3 Giugno 2016)

Che qualcuno chieda scusa ai cinesi... 
Mi vergogno io... 
Questo è il diavolo in persona. E noi siamo nel suo inferno.


----------



## kakaoo1981 (3 Giugno 2016)

Sicuramente non vi frega nulla ma io ho iniziato la mia personale battaglia insultandolo ovunque a lui e tutte le m che gli vanno dietro


----------



## Gekyn (4 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dai Lollo. Sono i soliti pupazzi pagati (quelli del pubblico di Forum o di Maria De Filippi) che si porta appresso per fare numero.
> 
> La scenetta, ovviamente, è stata programmata a tavolino. Pensate davvero che esistano persone senzienti che gli urlino di tenere il Milan?



Ho paura di si, se riesce ancora ad avere un 10% alle politiche un motivo ci sarà.
#siamoallafrutta


----------



## Tic (4 Giugno 2016)

Il bello è che un giorno dice una cosa e il giorno dopo un altra, cioè ragazzi domani se ne uscirà con "i comunisti hanno anche fatto cose buone"


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (4 Giugno 2016)

"Silvio prendi la Roma"


----------



## __king george__ (4 Giugno 2016)

calma...2 cose

1)sotto al video della gazzetta nei commenti uno dice che dopo quella battuta silvio ha detto che stanno trattando con degli investitori ecc ecc quindi di non impaurirsi troppo
2)probabilmente pensava di non essere ripreso....credevo l'avevesse detto dal palco per fortuna no
3)secondo me la piu importante: dopo la battuta ha fatto un gesto con le mani come per dire "mannaccia a chi mi tocca vendere" e non tipo "io a questi non venderò mai!"

quindi mi preoccupano di più le reazioni dei cinesi al massimo


----------



## VonVittel (4 Giugno 2016)

Vuole farli scappare, vuole far credere che lui voleva vendere ma gli acquirenti hanno mollato, vuole prendersi la penale e farci marcire. Non c'è altra spiegazione. Ogni giorno dice qualcosa che li provoca e li infastisce. Prima dice di preferire investitori italiani, poi fa barzellette sui cinesi che mangiano cani, ora i comunisti cinesi che mangiano bambini.
Non possono essere tutte battutine fine a se stesse. Se agisce più volte in questo modo, si vede che non gli sta bene a questo folle compiere un'azione saggia.
Tutte queste provocazioni non possono essere casuali


----------



## Hellscream (4 Giugno 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> calma...2 cose
> 
> 1)sotto al video della gazzetta nei commenti uno dice che dopo quella battuta silvio ha detto che stanno trattando con degli investitori ecc ecc quindi di non impaurirsi troppo
> 2)*probabilmente pensava di non essere ripreso*....credevo l'avevesse detto dal palco per fortuna no
> ...



Questo potrebbe essere un contro... proprio perchè non ripreso magari ha detto la verità.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Giugno 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> calma...2 cose
> 
> 
> 3)secondo me la piu importante: dopo la battuta ha fatto un gesto con le mani come per dire "mannaccia a chi mi tocca vendere" e non tipo "io a questi non venderò mai!"



Ho notato anch'io.


----------



## admin (4 Giugno 2016)

Anch'io sono dell'idea che, sempre se la trattativa esista realmente, questo qui voglia farli scappare.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Giugno 2016)

Occhio che i cinesi sono molto permalosi...non credo che possa saltare la trattativa per queste frasi ma senza ombra di dubbio avranno un risalto mediatico in Cina non di poco conto. Maledetto.


----------



## siioca (4 Giugno 2016)

ma i video sono due?


----------



## Andre96 (4 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anch'io sono dell'idea che, sempre se la trattativa esista realmente, questo qui voglia farli scappare.



Che esiste, esiste. Che poi l'abbia iniziata sapendo che non vende è un'altra cosa. è impossibile al 100 % che non esista.


----------



## fra29 (4 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Comunque SE la cosa dovesse saltare (e dopo queste dichiarazioni io stesso, se fossi nei cinesi, mi alzerei e me ne andrei), secondo me vuol dire che lui aveva premeditato tutto fin dal principio.
> 
> -Faccio girare la voce che voglio vendere
> -Mi metto a trattare pur non pensandoci minimamente a vendere
> ...



Purtroppo questa era la versione (che più volte ho riportato sul forum sebbene con la premessa della fonte "non ufficiale") che mi aveva riportato il figlio di un esponente di FI che frequenta spesso Arcore. Lui di vendere non ne ha avuto mai la minima intenzione, lesclusiva è stata data per piacere gli animi visto che ogni suo post su Facebook era invaso da #silviovendi (ad esempio ricordo anche quello per gli auguri a Pannella). Insomma la gente vicino a lui è sempre stata molto scettica sul buon esito della trattativa..


----------



## TheZio (4 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Incredibili dichiarazioni di Berlusconi durante la campagna elettorale ad Ostia. Spinto da alcuni suoi sostenitori che gli urlavano "Silvio non venda", Berlusconi ha risposto così: "I comunisti cinesi durante i periodi di carestia bollivano e mangiavano i bambini. Ed io dovrei dargli il Milan?"
> 
> _Per vedere il video, copiate e incollate il link nella barra del vostro browser:_
> video.gazzetta.it/milan-berlusconi-cinesi-comunisti-mangiavano-bambini-io-dovrei-venderlo-loro/65bb38b4-29cc-11e6-89a4-7c8d8fca365e



Ormai siamo in balia della tempesta perfetta.. Un giorno siamo in alto, quello successivo cadiamo in basso..
Che dire.. Calma, sangue freddo e aspettiamo domani..
Il barlume della speranza mi ricorda che il giorno sopo il famoso video su faccialibro arrivò la firma dell esclusiva!


----------



## __king george__ (4 Giugno 2016)

e comunque voglio dire tutto il mondo sa com'è berlusconi quindi anche i cinesi,,,anche quando era premier sono andate in mondovisione tutte le sue str....te.....dall'obama abbronzato alle corna nella foto istituzionale,passando per il gesto del mitra con putin,le battuta sulla merkel,insomma lo sanno tutti che è una macchietta 

(in realtà è un malato di mente vabbè


----------



## fra29 (4 Giugno 2016)

medjai ha scritto:


> Alla fine la immagine di Berlusconi sarà distrutta. Se non vende, finirà male. Non può uscire di forma positiva di questo. O vende e lo ricorderemo come un gran presidente o non vende e la tifoseria milanista si alzerà.



Se pensi che i tifosi rossoneri siano tutti illuminati come sul forum ti sbagli.
Anche solo considera la curva che l'unica cosa che vuole è Galliani out (chissà per quale motivo losco).
Insomma tra 2 mesi, alle prime amichevoli estive, la maggior parte lascerà tutto,alle spalle. I loro 20000 abbonati li faranno anche quest'anno e tutte queste cose SB e AG le sanno molto bene..


----------



## Hateley (4 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Occhio che i cinesi sono molto permalosi...non credo che possa saltare la trattativa per queste frasi ma senza ombra di dubbio avranno un risalto mediatico in Cina non di poco conto. Maledetto.



Se è vero che c'è di mezzo anche il governo cinese potrebbe essere un problema...forse pretenderanno delle scuse, ma l'affare non salterà


----------



## Sheva my Hero (4 Giugno 2016)

A questo qui bisognerebbe prenderlo a bastonate sui denti a sto infame mafioso


----------



## Jaqen (4 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi, questo non vende.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (4 Giugno 2016)

mi immagino le facce dei cinesi quando sapranno delle ultime sparate del Silvio


----------



## fra29 (4 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Occhio che i cinesi sono molto permalosi...non credo che possa saltare la trattativa per queste frasi ma senza ombra di dubbio avranno un risalto mediatico in Cina non di poco conto. Maledetto.



Anche considerando che capitano nel weekend della firma Inter-Suning..


----------



## The Ripper (4 Giugno 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> mi immagino le facce dei cinesi quando sapranno delle ultime sparate del Silvio



i cinesi non se lo filano proprio e anzi godranno ancor di più a portargli via il milan


----------



## Miracle1980 (4 Giugno 2016)

Leggo solo adesso delle sue dichiarazioni... Allucinante ragazzi. Questo rischia di far saltare tutto veramente... Non ci credo! 
Perché la famiglia lo lascia libero di sparare ste boiate? Che rabbia ragazzi...


----------



## Andre96 (4 Giugno 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Ormai siamo in balia della tempesta perfetta.. Un giorno siamo in alto, quello successivo cadiamo in basso..
> Che dire.. Calma, sangue freddo e aspettiamo domani..
> Il barlume della speranza mi ricorda che il giorno sopo il famoso video su faccialibro arrivò la firma dell esclusiva!



Oddio...quando uscì quel video il morale qui dentro era anche peggio rispetto a stasera. Passerà anche questa sera. Inoltre in questo video sembrava anche molto "ironico", più per dire che "ma guarda te, questi se magnavano i bambini e io gli vendo il Milan" che " Ma figuriamoci se vendo a chi si magnava i bambini, ma per piacere".
Vediamo, calma, siete troppo agitati manco esistesse solo il Milan nella vostra vita


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Giugno 2016)

calma . Il video integrale sta qui :

video.repubblica.it/sport/berlusconi-milan-ai-cinesi-e-pensare-che-dicevo-che-mangiavano-i-bambini/241915/241915

Si vede benissimo che sul palco gli chiedono visto che sta vendendo il Milan ai cinesi...e lui mette le mani in faccia come a dire si è tutto vero. Tutto quello che fa dopo in ogni caso non smonta la trattativa , fa il solito teatrino da buffone quale è.


----------



## TheZio (4 Giugno 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Oddio...quando uscì quel video il morale qui dentro era anche peggio rispetto a stasera. Passerà anche questa sera. Inoltre in questo video sembrava anche molto "ironico", più per dire che "ma guarda te, questi se magnavano i bambini e io gli vendo il Milan" che " Ma figuriamoci se vendo a chi si magnava i bambini, ma per piacere".
> Vediamo, calma, siete troppo agitati manco esistesse solo il Milan nella vostra vita



Ah ma io sono uno di quelli tranquilli qua sai  
Facevo solo notare come ci sbattono migliaia di notizie alternate e che dopo l ultima uscita negativa dello psiconano arrivarono le firme


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Giugno 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> calma . Il video integrale sta qui :
> 
> video.repubblica.it/sport/berlusconi-milan-ai-cinesi-e-pensare-che-dicevo-che-mangiavano-i-bambini/241915/241915
> 
> Si vede benissimo che sul palco gli chiedono visto che sta vendendo il Milan ai cinesi...e lui mette le mani in faccia come a dire si è tutto vero. Tutto quello che fa dopo in ogni caso non smonta la trattativa , fa il solito teatrino da buffone quale è.



Sono entrato mezzo secondo su Twitter per poi uscire immediatamente, sono già cominciate le grandi ricostruzioni sul significato recondito delle sue parole, le accuse alla Gazzeetta di montaggi mistificatori e altre storie.
Il punto non è che il tono in cui ha detto "e gli devo vendere il Milan" o altro, ma il fatto che questa battuta ridicola l'abbia detta.


----------



## fra29 (4 Giugno 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> i cinesi non se lo filano proprio e anzi godranno ancor di più a portargli via il milan



Sarebbe davvero bellissimo.. E dopo la firma Robin Li gli dice "comunque nonno, noi almeno le mangiavamo le bambine mica come te che le ciulavano". #ihaveadream


----------



## 666psycho (4 Giugno 2016)

ho già capito. Berlusconi non vende. punto a capo.


----------



## Andre96 (4 Giugno 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Ah ma io sono uno di quelli tranquilli qua sai
> Facevo solo notare come ci sbattono migliaia di notizie alternate e che dopo l ultima uscita negativa dello psiconano arrivarono le firme


Avevo quotato il tuo post proprio per fare il paragone con il video di facebook. Non intendevo che tu sia negativo, anzi. Parlavo in generale 
Per me bisogna mantenere la calma, oggi sono tutti gasati, domani tutti arrabbiati e così via, ormai è sempre così e oggi ne è l'ennesima dimostrazione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Giugno 2016)

Quando inizia il silenzio elettorale, così questo buffone la smette di parlare?


----------



## siioca (4 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quando inizia il silenzio elettorale, così questo buffone la smette di parlare?



da oggi, quella era l ultima sparata prima del silenzio.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quando inizia il silenzio elettorale, così questo buffone la smette di parlare?



Iniziato poco fa. Il vecchio ha sparato il botto finale proprio al gong


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (4 Giugno 2016)

..e questo ha comandato l' italia per ventanni, siamo
propio un popolo di idioti..


----------



## Hateley (4 Giugno 2016)

Dal video si capisce benissimo il senso che è: ma guarda a chi mi tocca vendere il Milan!. Questo non vuol dire però che abbia già deciso di vendere. Potrebbe cambiare idea in qualunque momento. Ho l'impressione che se non fosse la famiglia a spingere lui non venderebbe di sicuro.


----------



## Heaven (4 Giugno 2016)

No ma è tutto già fatto al 100% tranquilli, inoltre ci sono ad aspettare Ibra, Emery, Monchi e James Rodriguez. È inoltre Sky è cattiva perché non dà importanza alle parole di questo pazzo..

Comunque io non ce la faccio a seguire un'altra stagione di Ac Giannino


----------



## __king george__ (4 Giugno 2016)

non può parlare di politica ma del milan può parlarne tranquillamente credo


----------



## kakaoo1981 (4 Giugno 2016)

Comunque rivendendolo integrale e non tagliato a piacimento x si capisce ke stava scherzando...mi sento più tranquillo x fortuna ora deve mettere la museruola e sta buono
[MENTION=2013]kakaoo1981[/MENTION] NON devi usare parole censurate. Ultimo avvertimento.


----------



## DannySa (4 Giugno 2016)

Non cambia nulla secondo me, non saltano trattative del genere per battutine cretine come questa o magari hanno messo una clausola che permette ai cinesi di indignarsi e alzarsi dal tavolo nel caso avesse fatto una battutina su di loro?
La serietà una buona volta cristo santo, non mi stupisce che un individuo come Galliani abbia fatto i suoi porci comodi per decenni senza pietà, guardate che padrone si ritrova, perfetto per lui, in qualsiasi altra società Galliani non sarebbe durato 30 anni, ma neanche per sogno.


----------



## Crox93 (4 Giugno 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non può parlare di politica ma del milan può parlarne tranquillamente credo



Appunto
Ci aspettano anni e anni ancora di schifo, a no scusate pochi giorni...


----------



## siioca (4 Giugno 2016)

comunque la notizia è uscita prima di mezzanotte è le prime pagine uscite poco fa non è parlano ,anzi parlano che la trattativa va avanti.


----------



## DannySa (4 Giugno 2016)

Ah per la cronaca, io ancora sto aspettando seduto in riva al fiume che qualcosa passi presto..


----------



## Hateley (4 Giugno 2016)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> Comunque rivendendolo integrale e non tagliato a piacimento x si capisce ke stava scherzando...mi sento più tranquillo x fortuna ora deve mettere la museruola e sta buono



Non è la stessa cosa scherzare e dire quello che si pensa ridendo ed in questo caso è vera la seconda ipotesi.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Giugno 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non può parlare di politica ma del milan può parlarne tranquillamente credo



Sì ma adesso avrà meno occasioni per parlare e almeno è occupato con qualcos'altro. Fino a martedì starà con un altro giocattolo in mano.


----------



## kakaoo1981 (4 Giugno 2016)

Hateley ha scritto:


> Non è la stessa cosa scherzare e dire quello che si pensa ridendo ed in questo caso è vera la seconda ipotesi.


Certamente è fuori luogo ma si giustificera dicendo ke era una battuta scherzosa, come quando i bambini rubano le caramelle...purtroppo sto pazzo lo dobbiamo tollerare ankora x poco spero


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (4 Giugno 2016)

Questa sta diventando la trattativa più assurda della storia, in pratica
la cordata cinese darebbe 800 milioni di euro in mano a Berlusconi per
comprare una società ormai allo sbando, e lui non fa altro che offenderli
e denigrarli, sembra quasi che sia costretto a dargli il milan gratis..
In vita mia non ho mai visto il venditore che sputa in faccia al compratore..


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Giugno 2016)

Rinchiudetelo e buttate via la chiave!!!


----------



## fra29 (4 Giugno 2016)

Ma poi i cinesi saranno d'accordo nel l'avete come socio e presidente onorario un arteriosclerotico del genere?


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (4 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ma poi i cinesi saranno d'accordo nel l'avete come socio e presidente onorario un arteriosclerotico del genere?



Ma certo.. non vedono l' ora di cacciare altri 400 milioni per lo stadio nuovo
e mettergli il suo nome..


----------



## Serginho (4 Giugno 2016)

Ma perche' date peso alle sue parole, e' sempre stato cosi Berlusconi. Mamma mia come siete suscettibili.
Dalle parole ai fatti ce ne passa, si vedra' poi seriamente se vendera' o meno, ma a conti fatti il Milan ormai e' un peso per la sua famiglia e se stesso


----------



## Fedeshi (4 Giugno 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ma perche' date peso alle sue parole, e' sempre stato cosi Berlusconi. Mamma mia come siete suscettibili.
> Dalle parole ai fatti ce ne passa, si vedra' poi seriamente se vendera' o meno, ma a conti fatti il Milan ormai e' un peso per la sua famiglia e se stesso



Pasquale Campopiano sa di queste ultime battute e l'ha presa sul ridere,posso andare a letto tranquillo.


----------



## Dapone (4 Giugno 2016)

Pietra tombale sulla cessione. Per chi rimane a tifare preparatevi a un lunghissimo periodo di lacrime e sangue.


----------



## sballotello (4 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dio mio ragazzi. Dio mio.
> 
> Questo vuole farli scappare. E' il diavolo.



.


----------



## Victorss (4 Giugno 2016)

Sento una puzza di bruciato..


----------



## ScArsenal83 (4 Giugno 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Vorrei picchiare a sangue chi gli ha urlato "Silvio non venda"



Qualche fascistello di Ostia...magari qualche zingaro/mafioso ...la zona pullula di questa feccia


----------



## Giangy (4 Giugno 2016)

Manco commento più, troppo depresso e rabbia


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Giugno 2016)

Al di là del cattivo gusto dell'*********, ricordiamoci che qua si sta trattando di una trattativa da 1 miliardo di euro. Non credo che ai pragmatici Cinesi possa fregare molto delle parole di un venditore sull'orlo del baratro.


----------



## Djici (4 Giugno 2016)

Se poi dovesse cedere comunque la societa mi aspetto qualche domanda da un giornalista vero tipo Skincats che li chiede come mai ha potuto associarsi a questi mostri comunisti che mangiano cani e bambini.


----------



## martinmilan (4 Giugno 2016)

Non so che pensare...o ha già venduto e quindi può fare il buffone o ce lo sta mettendo nel didietro a tutti.Certo è che ora le dichiarazioni imbarazzanti sui cinesi stanno diventando un pòtroppe ad ogni comizio,li sta facendo passare per beoti.


----------



## naliM77 (4 Giugno 2016)

Io non saprei. Ma veramente voi, al posto degli imprenditori cinesi, con la possibilità di acquistare un brand come quello del Milan, fareste saltare una trattativa miliardaria a causa di una battuta, perchè di una battuta si tratta?

Mah...siete proprio tafazziani


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Giugno 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se poi dovesse cedere comunque la societa mi aspetto qualche domanda da un giornalista vero tipo Skincats che li chiede come mai ha potuto associarsi a questi mostri comunisti che mangiano cani e bambini.



I cani li mangiano


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Giugno 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> calma . Il video integrale sta qui :
> 
> video.repubblica.it/sport/berlusconi-milan-ai-cinesi-e-pensare-che-dicevo-che-mangiavano-i-bambini/241915/241915
> 
> Si vede benissimo che sul palco gli chiedono visto che sta vendendo il Milan ai cinesi...e lui mette le mani in faccia come a dire si è tutto vero. Tutto quello che fa dopo in ogni caso non smonta la trattativa , fa il solito teatrino da buffone quale è.



Mi domando se sia più ridicolo Berlusconi con queste battute, oppure chi crede che queste parole possano far saltare una trattativa dove sono in ballo oltre un miliardo di euro. E' una bella lotta


----------



## Djici (4 Giugno 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> I cani li mangiano



e i bambino no ?


----------



## martinmilan (4 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Mi domando se sia più ridicolo Berlusconi con queste battute, oppure chi crede che queste parole possano far saltare una trattativa dove sono in ballo oltre un miliardo di euro. E' una bella lotta


Beh Re...dire che mangiano i bambini è gravissimo,è un enorme presa per il sedere e sarà ripresa da tutti i TG per la risonanza che ha.
A questo punto però sono certo che per avere fatto quelle sconcertanti dichiarazioni a mio parere sia già tutto bello che firmato...
Lui è fuori dai giochi...


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Mi domando se sia più ridicolo Berlusconi con queste battute, oppure chi crede che queste parole possano far saltare una trattativa dove sono in ballo oltre un miliardo di euro. E' una bella lotta



Ma più che la frase in se, è la stupidità di quell'uomo un fattore altamente condizionante. Se è così stupido da dire una cavolata del genere mentre sta vendendo, ti devi aspettare di tutto


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Giugno 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> e i bambino no ?



Pare di no (seguiranno aggiornamenti)


----------



## wfiesso (4 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Mi domando se sia più ridicolo Berlusconi con queste battute, oppure chi crede che queste parole possano far saltare una trattativa dove sono in ballo oltre un miliardo di euro. E' una bella lotta



Come sempre spero tu abbia ragione


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Giugno 2016)

Buffo, milioni di tifosi ostaggi della demenza di questo vecchio.


----------



## martinmilan (4 Giugno 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma più che la frase in se, è la stupidità di quell'uomo un fattore altamente condizionante. *Se è così stupido da dire una cavolata del genere mentre sta vendendo*, ti devi aspettare di tutto



Questo è il punto...di cavolate mentre sta vendendo ne ha dette ormai molte in questa settimana..e come venditore non è stupido.
Evidentemente i giochi sono già fatti da un pò.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Giugno 2016)

Io invidio il vostro ottimismo.


----------



## martinmilan (4 Giugno 2016)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Io invidio il vostro ottimismo.



Non è ottimismo..è che sono dichiarazioni talmente gravi che se non hanno ripercussioni ti devono far pensare..
E poi oltre al fatto che ha detto che mangiano i bambini,dice ''e dovrei vendere a loro??''
Questo fa capire che o non ha potere di firma finale come crediamo noi e quindi la trattativa è in mano a Marina oppure i cinesi sono alle spalle al muro perchè sanno già che il 15 non firmerebbe nulla...siamo in una situazione da dentro o fuori.


----------



## Djici (4 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Non è ottimismo..è che sono dichiarazioni talmente gravi che se non hanno ripercussioni ti devono far pensare..
> E poi oltre al fatto che ha detto che mangiano i bambini,dice ''e dovrei vendere a loro??''
> Questo fa capire che o non ha potere di firma finale come crediamo noi e quindi la trattativa è in mano a Marina oppure i cinesi sono alle spalle al muro perchè sanno già che il 15 non firmerebbe nulla...siamo in una situazione da dentro o fuori.



Gia il suo primo video su FB non mi era piaciuto... ma questo volta siamo oltre il limite.
Una persona "normale" non si puo sedere al tavolo con questo pazzo.
I cinesi che poi sono pure molto fieri... B non ha attacato un uomo direttamente, ha attacato TUTTO UN POPOLO...


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Giugno 2016)

Si perché ora salta tutto per una battuta di M di uno di 80anni ? 

Dai raga sveglia , si parla di un affare da 1,5 miliardi di euro !!!! Con più di 50 milioni di commissimi già fatte quindi comunque da saldare ... Ma cosa pensate ? Che si stia vendendo la salumeria sottocasa ? 

Un po di realismo e pazienza .... Mancano 11 giorni e sarà la fine di tutto questo schifo !!


----------



## martinmilan (4 Giugno 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Gia il suo primo video su FB non mi era piaciuto... ma questo volta siamo oltre il limite.
> Una persona "normale" non si puo sedere al tavolo con questo pazzo.
> I cinesi che poi sono pure molto fieri... B non ha attacato un uomo direttamente, ha attacato TUTTO UN POPOLO...



Già..non è per essere pessimisti..non lo sono mai stato in questa trattativa ma stamattina ho avuto uno schok.Per questo mi aspetto risvolti critici a breve...non si può lasciare tutto che fili liscio nel nulla.C è gente che va in cause milionarie per dichiarazioni simili.Se non succedesse nulla a breve allora penserei davvero che è tutto fatto......dopo questa coltellata dai..


----------



## martinmilan (4 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si perché ora salta tutto per una battuta di M di uno di 80anni ?
> 
> Dai raga sveglia , si parla di un affare da 1,5 miliardi di euro !!!! Con più di 50 milioni di commissimi già fatte quindi comunque da saldare ... Ma cosa pensate ? Che si stia vendendo la salumeria sottocasa ?
> 
> Un po di realismo e pazienza .... Mancano 11 giorni e sarà la fine di tutto questo schifo !!



Dimentichi però che dice''e dovrei vendere a loro?''
Questa è lafrase che più mi ha fatto storcere il naso e credo non solo a me..


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Giugno 2016)

Aldilà della cessione io sono stanco che il mio milan sia in mano a un personaggio che se ne viene fuori con queste uscite.
Sono di una gravità inaudita!!!
Più o meno come la battuta che tempo fa fece sulla germania e sui campi di sterminio!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si perché ora salta tutto per una battuta di M di uno di 80anni ?
> 
> Dai raga sveglia , si parla di un affare da 1,5 miliardi di euro !!!! Con più di 50 milioni di commissimi già fatte quindi comunque da saldare ... Ma cosa pensate ? Che si stia vendendo la salumeria sottocasa ?
> 
> Un po di realismo e pazienza .... Mancano 11 giorni e sarà la fine di tutto questo schifo !!



Il problema non è più se salta per una battuta o meno, il problema è se vuole veramente vendere.
Penali mi risulta non ce ne siano. O sbaglio??
Questo punto è stato espressamente chiarito già ad inizio trattativa. Magari ci fossero penali, magari!!!!!!


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Giugno 2016)

Dichiariamo guerra al primo che dice Italiani=mafiosi.
Offesa al Popolo. 

Viva il pragmatismo cinese


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2016)

Ma voi credete sul serio che i cinesi siano così suscettibili da far saltare il banco per quest'uscita? I cinesi comunisti ne hanno passate di peggiori a livello diplomatico dalla proclamazione della Repubblica popolare cinese ad oggi.


----------



## Sand (4 Giugno 2016)

È una battuta frutto del suo essere guascone.
Siamo alle solite, non fatevi prendere dal panico.
I cinesi manco verranno a saperlo.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma voi credete sul serio che i cinesi siano così suscettibili da far saltare il banco per quest'uscita? I cinesi comunisti ne hanno passate di peggiori a livello diplomatico dalla proclamazione della Repubblica popolare cinese ad oggi.



Non è questione di suscettibilità, piuttosto il vero snodo cruciale è : ci sono speranze che venda uno che si sente un dio in terra??
Io sono sicuro la trattativa c'è, cosi come sono sicuro che i cinesi sono interessati. Credo berlusconi si stia solo stendendo il tappeto rosso ( colore non a caso, camminarci sopra nemmeno) per un'uscita trionfale. 
Non sta altro che esaltando se stesso per la bontà della scelta della cordata a cui vendere, le rassicurazioni sugli investimenti ecc ecc. Magari c'è anche un accordo verbale sulla sua personale uscita di scena teatrale.
A ma da solo ai nervi. E francamente non lo sopporto più. E' talmente vile da non ammettere che è vecchio e rintronato e che si è circondato di gente incompetente, incapace di gestire il milan ma ne fa solo una questione economica. Lasciamogli l'ultimo momento di gloria personale. La fine è vicina.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non è questione di suscettibilità, piuttosto il vero snodo cruciale è : ci sono speranze che venda uno che si sente un dio in terra??
> *Io sono sicuro la trattativa c'è, cosi come sono sicuro che i cinesi sono interessati. Credo berlusconi si stia solo stendendo il tappeto rosso ( colore non a caso, camminarci sopra nemmeno) per un'uscita trionfale.
> Non sta altro che esaltando se stesso per la bontà della scelta della cordata a cui vendere, le rassicurazioni sugli investimenti ecc ecc. Magari c'è anche un accordo verbale sulla sua personale uscita di scena teatrale.*
> A ma da solo ai nervi. E francamente non lo sopporto più. E' talmente vile da non ammettere che è vecchio e rintronato e che si è circondato di gente incompetente, incapace di gestire il milan ma ne fa solo una questione economica. Lasciamogli l'ultimo momento di gloria personale. La fine è vicina.


Perfetto. Ti sei risposto da solo. A me sinceramente non fregano più nulla le sue buffonate, perché so che tra un paio di settimane sarà tutto finito.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perfetto. Ti sei risposto da solo. A me sinceramente non fregano più nulla le sue buffonate, perché so che tra un paio di settimane sarà tutto finito.



Stiamo calmi e sereni ragazzi e godiamoci il week end !!!!
Credo tutto possa essere riassunto con questo giochino di parole : berlusconi si stende il tappeto rosso. Che lo condurrà fuori dal milan!!! 
Sapete l'alternativa quale sarebbe ora che la famiglia ha deciso di chiudere i rubinetti? Il milan fuori da fininvest per camminare con le sue gambe. Gestiti da galliani vorrebbe dire : fallimento!!!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Incredibili dichiarazioni di Berlusconi durante la campagna elettorale ad Ostia. Spinto da alcuni suoi sostenitori che gli urlavano "Silvio non venda", Berlusconi ha risposto così: "I comunisti cinesi durante i periodi di carestia bollivano e mangiavano i bambini. Ed io dovrei dargli il Milan?"
> 
> _Per vedere il video, copiate e incollate il link nella barra del vostro browser:_
> video.gazzetta.it/milan-berlusconi-cinesi-comunisti-mangiavano-bambini-io-dovrei-venderlo-loro/65bb38b4-29cc-11e6-89a4-7c8d8fca365e



Questo è ancora in grado di farli alzare dal tavolo della trattativa, beh ma sarà cosi mi sa che tanto milanisti ( me compresa) si alzeranno e by by Milan. Sicuramente questi che urlavano non venda erano o gobbi o interisti al 100%, perchè un vero milanista spera nei cinesi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Giugno 2016)

Sinceramente a me le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi hanno aperto gli occhi,

non è che questi cinesi vogliono riunire 80.000 tifosi, magari durante una finale di Champions,
per poi divorarci tutti?

Siamo certi che che gradiscano solo i bambini?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Giugno 2016)

*Edo86, il tifoso rossonero che vive a Shangai, riporta su Twitter alcuni commenti dei giornali cinesi piuttosto annoiati dall'ultima uscita di Berlusconi che a quanto pare ricalca una simile già fatta in passato: "In Cina Berlusconi viene visto come un clown.. affermano che abbia meno idee del centrocampo del Milan..e che ripete sempre la stessa storia dei bambini!" 

Poi sempre sulla popolarità in Cina, il ragazzo afferma che: "In Cina solo un nome va fortissimo... Maldini!" *


----------



## Sand (4 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sinceramente a me le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi hanno aperto gli occhi,
> 
> non è che questi cinesi vogliono riunire 80.000 tifosi, magari durante una finale di Champions,
> per poi divorarci tutti?
> ...


Bambini e gente di piccola taglia.
Quindi se non arrivate all'1.70, attenti.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Edo86, il tifoso rossonero che vive a Shangai, riporta su Twitter alcuni commenti dei giornali cinesi piuttosto annoiati dall'ultima uscita di Berlusconi che a quanto pare ricalca una simile già fatta in passato: "In Cina Berlusconi viene visto come un clown.. affermano che abbia meno idee del centrocampo del Milan..e che ripete sempre la stessa storia dei bambini.!"
> 
> Poi sempre sulla popolarità in Cina, il ragazzo afferma che: "In Cina solo un nome va fortissimo... Maldini!" *



"Il fortissimo brand Berlusconi in Cina."


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Edo86, il tifoso rossonero che vive a Shangai, riporta su Twitter alcuni commenti dei giornali cinesi piuttosto annoiati dall'ultima uscita di Berlusconi che a quanto pare ricalca una simile già fatta in passato: "In Cina Berlusconi viene visto come un clown.. affermano che abbia meno idee del centrocampo del Milan..e che ripete sempre la stessa storia dei bambini!"
> 
> Poi sempre sulla popolarità in Cina, il ragazzo afferma che: "In Cina solo un nome va fortissimo... Maldini!" *





Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Il fortissimo brand Berlusconi in Cina.



ahahahahaha....


----------



## Sand (4 Giugno 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> "Il fortissimo brand Berlusconi in Cina."



Silvio Rubacuori cit.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Edo86, il tifoso rossonero che vive a Shangai, riporta su Twitter alcuni commenti dei giornali cinesi piuttosto annoiati dall'ultima uscita di Berlusconi che a quanto pare ricalca una simile già fatta in passato: "In Cina Berlusconi viene visto come un clown.. affermano che abbia meno idee del centrocampo del Milan..e che ripete sempre la stessa storia dei bambini!"
> 
> Poi sempre sulla popolarità in Cina, il ragazzo afferma che: "In Cina solo un nome va fortissimo... Maldini!" *



Berlusconi come montolivo!!!!!!! ahahhahahah
Ecco spiegato il rinnovo, mi mancava questo collegamento.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Giugno 2016)

Io credo un passaggio cruciale sia passato a molti inosservato e cioè quando nelle dichiarazioni relativamente la cessione berlusconi afferma che una famiglia( la sua ) non possa competere con un petroliere anzichè contro uno stato. Parlare della famiglia vuol dire ragionare da fininvest , ovviamente. Cosa impedirebbe a berlusconi di far uscire il milan da fininvest e divertirsi gli ultimi anni della sua vita col suo patrimonio personale8ingente) vincendo ancora tanto da presidente del milan?? Il patrimonio tanto ormai è stato già diviso tra gli eredi mi pare. Se questa ipotesi non è stata presa in considerazione e se fininvest non intende più investire nel milan mi pare ovvia una sola conclusione : cessione della maggioranza!!!
In realtà il primo obiettivo di silvio era cedere la minoranza per una barca di soldi, quando ha capito che nessuno mette 400-500 mln per non comandare è entrato nell'ottica della cessione della maggioranza.


----------



## Milan7champions (4 Giugno 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io credo un passaggio cruciale sia passato a molti inosservato e cioè quando nelle dichiarazioni relativamente la cessione berlusconi afferma che una famiglia( la sua ) non possa competere con un petroliere anzichè contro uno stato. Parlare della famiglia vuol dire ragionare da fininvest , ovviamente. Cosa impedirebbe a berlusconi di far uscire il milan da fininvest e divertirsi gli ultimi anni della sua vita col suo patrimonio personale8ingente) vincendo ancora tanto da presidente del milan?? Il patrimonio tanto ormai è stato già diviso tra gli eredi mi pare. Se questa ipotesi non è stata presa in considerazione e se fininvest non intende più investire nel milan mi pare ovvia una sola conclusione : cessione della maggioranza!!!
> In realtà il primo obiettivo di silvio era cedere la minoranza per una barca di soldi, quando ha capito che nessuno mette 400-500 mln per non comandare è entrato nell'ottica della cessione della maggioranza.


La tua ipotesi l'ho sentita dire tante volte da Gino Bacci su top24 , prendersi lui il Milan e scorporarlo dalla Fininvest


----------



## Aragorn (4 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sinceramente a me le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi hanno aperto gli occhi,
> 
> non è che questi cinesi vogliono riunire 80.000 tifosi, magari durante una finale di Champions,
> per poi divorarci tutti?
> ...



Berlusconi sta cercando a tutti i costi di salvarci e i tifosi lo ripagano insultandolo ed augurandogli di passare a miglior vita. La verità è che non siamo degni di lui, ci meritiamo davvero i cinesi


----------



## kolao95 (4 Giugno 2016)

Comunque ancora date peso alle dichiarazioni di questo qui, che siano esse positive o negative?


----------



## wildfrank (4 Giugno 2016)

Ma quante gliene escono da quella bocca?.......a parte che non c'entra nulla, ma non lo sa che le carestie hanno portato a simili atti di cannibalismo, da millenni a questa parte? che buffone cosmico e manipolatore di menti deboli.....


----------



## Guglielmo90 (4 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Edo86, il tifoso rossonero che vive a Shangai, riporta su Twitter alcuni commenti dei giornali cinesi piuttosto annoiati dall'ultima uscita di Berlusconi che a quanto pare ricalca una simile già fatta in passato: "In Cina Berlusconi viene visto come un clown.. affermano che abbia meno idee del centrocampo del Milan..e che ripete sempre la stessa storia dei bambini!"
> 
> Poi sempre sulla popolarità in Cina, il ragazzo afferma che: "In Cina solo un nome va fortissimo... Maldini!" *



Il Brand Berlusconi


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Giugno 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> La tua ipotesi l'ho sentita dire tante volte da Gino Bacci su top24 , prendersi lui il Milan e scorporarlo dalla Fininvest



Non è una mia ipotesi . Credo nel ventaglio delle possibilità ci sia questa ipotesi che di fatto non è stata mai presa in considerazione per tutta una serie di motivi economici e per giochini più o meno sporchi. Un passo del genere sarebbe una prova d'amore ma berlusconi non ha più passione per il milan. Se ne abbia mai avuta o se il milan gli è sempre servito per altri scopi non lo so, ognuno può farsene una sua idea. Io credo che sia difficile affermare se il presidente abbia più dato al calcio o più ricevuto. Quel che mette tutti d'accordo è che è finita la sua era...


----------



## Nicco (4 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Edo86, il tifoso rossonero che vive a Shangai, riporta su Twitter alcuni commenti dei giornali cinesi piuttosto annoiati dall'ultima uscita di Berlusconi che a quanto pare ricalca una simile già fatta in passato: "In Cina Berlusconi viene visto come un clown.. affermano che abbia meno idee del centrocampo del Milan..e che ripete sempre la stessa storia dei bambini!"
> 
> Poi sempre sulla popolarità in Cina, il ragazzo afferma che: "In Cina solo un nome va fortissimo... Maldini!" *


Io già li amo. Venghino sti comunisti, venghino! Con Paolone al seguito!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Giugno 2016)

Maldini Maldini Maldini Maldini Maldini Maldini Maldini Maldini Maldini Maldini Maldini Maldini Maldini


----------



## hiei87 (4 Giugno 2016)

Ci si focalizza sul fatto che i cinesi possano prendersela e far saltare la trattativa. Il problema non è questo. Ci sono di mezzo troppi soldi perchè i cinesi si tirino indietro per una battuta, per quanto squallida e vergognosa.
Il problema è che si tiri indietro berlusconi. Io continuo a non vedere come un essere del genere possa farsi guidare dal buon senso e firmare la cessione. Questo è un pazzo megalomane, e negli ultimi giorni sta prendendo ulteriore fiducia dai deliri di alcuni suoi fan e lecchini, e probabilmente anche dal fatto che Moratti, con lui ultimo baluardo dell'imprenditoria italiana nel calcio milanese, abbia ceduto di fronte ai cinesi.
Io penso che a volte, per prevedere il futuro, basti conoscere la storia. Conosciamo tutti berlusconi e la sua storia. C'è davvero qualche speranza che venda?


----------



## Sotiris (4 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Incredibili dichiarazioni di Berlusconi durante la campagna elettorale ad Ostia. Spinto da alcuni suoi sostenitori che gli urlavano "Silvio non venda", Berlusconi ha risposto così: "I comunisti cinesi durante i periodi di carestia bollivano e mangiavano i bambini. Ed io dovrei dargli il Milan?"
> 
> _Per vedere il video, copiate e incollate il link nella barra del vostro browser:_
> video.gazzetta.it/milan-berlusconi-cinesi-comunisti-mangiavano-bambini-io-dovrei-venderlo-loro/65bb38b4-29cc-11e6-89a4-7c8d8fca365e



mi sono preso la briga di vedere il video.
secondo me la sua espressione a "ed io devo vendergli il Milan" con le mani che si congiungono non hanno il tono della domanda, piuttosto sembra uno che ha già venduto a quelle persone di cui lui diceva che mangiavano i bambini, come un amaro sarcasmo.


----------



## martinmilan (4 Giugno 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> mi sono preso la briga di vedere il video.
> secondo me la sua espressione a "ed io devo vendergli il Milan" con le mani che si congiungono non hanno il tono della domanda, piuttosto sembra uno che ha già venduto a quelle persone di cui lui diceva che mangiavano i bambini, come un amaro sarcasmo.



non mi pare proprio...


----------



## Sotiris (4 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> non mi pare proprio...



ovviamente sono suggestioni, ma lui usa l'indicativo non il condizionale come riportato.
"ed io devo dargli il Milan" contestualmente al gesto delle mani giunte, a me sa di resa con una punta amara.
vedremo.


----------



## Morghot (4 Giugno 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> mi sono preso la briga di vedere il video.
> secondo me la sua espressione a "ed io devo vendergli il Milan" con le mani che si congiungono non hanno il tono della domanda, piuttosto sembra uno che ha già venduto a quelle persone di cui lui diceva che mangiavano i bambini, come un amaro sarcasmo.



Concordo, che abbia già venduto no però ha proprio l'aria di uno rassegnato a vendere. O almeno quello fa intendere.


----------



## martinmilan (4 Giugno 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> ovviamente sono suggestioni, ma lui usa l'indicativo non il condizionale come riportato.
> "ed io devo dargli il Milan" contestualmente al gesto delle mani giunte, a me sa di resa con una punta amara.
> vedremo.



no no, il tono è inequivocabile..porge proprio una domanda retorica...in ogni caso sfotte qualcuno.Sia i suoi elettori in caso di cessione sia noi in caso di ItalMilan...è ambiguo e falso fino al midollo..


----------



## neversayconte (4 Giugno 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> mi sono preso la briga di vedere il video.
> secondo me la sua espressione a "ed io devo vendergli il Milan" con le mani che si congiungono non hanno il tono della domanda, piuttosto sembra uno che ha già venduto a quelle persone di cui lui diceva che mangiavano i bambini, come un amaro sarcasmo.



Visto anche io. A me sembra che abbia un tono confidenziale, anzi come se si fosse spento il cervello e avesse detto la prima cosa venuta in mente.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Giugno 2016)

-


----------



## wildfrank (4 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Incredibili dichiarazioni di Berlusconi durante la campagna elettorale ad Ostia. Spinto da alcuni suoi sostenitori che gli urlavano "Silvio non venda", Berlusconi ha risposto così: "I comunisti cinesi durante i periodi di carestia bollivano e mangiavano i bambini. Ed io dovrei dargli il Milan?"
> 
> _Per vedere il video, copiate e incollate il link nella barra del vostro browser:_
> video.gazzetta.it/milan-berlusconi-cinesi-comunisti-mangiavano-bambini-io-dovrei-venderlo-loro/65bb38b4-29cc-11e6-89a4-7c8d8fca365e



E se ricordasse ( se, come no...) che i cinesi si *pappano* anche i *dudù*.....shhhhhhhhh!!! Non diamo idee!!!!!


----------



## danjr (4 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Incredibili dichiarazioni di Berlusconi durante la campagna elettorale ad Ostia. Spinto da alcuni suoi sostenitori che gli urlavano "Silvio non venda", Berlusconi ha risposto così: "I comunisti cinesi durante i periodi di carestia bollivano e mangiavano i bambini. Ed io dovrei dargli il Milan?"
> 
> _Per vedere il video, copiate e incollate il link nella barra del vostro browser:_
> video.gazzetta.it/milan-berlusconi-cinesi-comunisti-mangiavano-bambini-io-dovrei-venderlo-loro/65bb38b4-29cc-11e6-89a4-7c8d8fca365e



Età media dei sostenitori circa 75 anni. Un demente che gli urla: "Prendi 'a Roma". Volendo trovare un lato positivo, proprio sforzandomi, mi sembra che il suo sia un "mi tocca dargli il Milan" di rassegnazione, tipo "sono costretto a darlo a questi subumani". Che poi subumano sarà lui


----------



## danjr (4 Giugno 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> ovviamente sono suggestioni, ma lui usa l'indicativo non il condizionale come riportato.
> "ed io devo dargli il Milan" contestualmente al gesto delle mani giunte, a me sa di resa con una punta amara.
> vedremo.


Ho avuto la tua stessa impressione


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Giugno 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ho avuto la tua stessa impressione



Io mi fido solo di campopiano!!! #tuttoprocede!!!!
Su twitter sta rassicurando tutti che l'uscita di berlusconi è una battuta e nulla più . Si procede, la strada è ancora lunga ma si procede!!!! Difficile chiudere prima del 15. Si deve arrivare inevitabilmente a quella data. Calma ragazzi.


----------



## wfiesso (4 Giugno 2016)

Voglio solo liberarmi di lui e le sue stro----e, non si può tirar su un palinsesto ogni volta ce sto ********* apre bocca, calciomercato=teatro, cessione=teatro, dudu ****=teatro e che cavolo, lo odio ormai con tutto il cuore, vuole farci soffrire fino alla fine sto malato.... se si toglie giuro che prendo una ciocca che me la ricordo finché vivo


----------



## wfiesso (4 Giugno 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io mi fido solo di campopiano!!! #tuttoprocede!!!!
> Su twitter sta rassicurando tutti che l'uscita di berlusconi è una battuta e nulla più . Si procede, la strada è ancora lunga ma si procede!!!! Difficile chiudere prima del 15. Si deve arrivare inevitabilmente a quella data. Calma ragazzi.



Sai cosa, di Campopiano mi fido perché su fida il re dell'est, ma se dovessi guardare la tempistica delle sue uscite ti direi che é un dipendente di Berlusconi.... x fortuna qui abbiamo Re


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Sai cosa, di Campopiano mi fido perché su fida il re dell'est, ma se dovessi guardare la tempistica delle sue uscite ti direi che é un dipendente di Berlusconi.... x fortuna qui abbiamo Re



Diciamo che RE è il nostro punto di contatto migliore con Campopiano. Su questo non ci piove. E campopiano lo stima pure!!!
Io sono relativamente nuovo ma sto imparando a conoscervi ed apprezzarvi. Siete la mia famiglia rossonera !!!
E di RE mi fido. 
La stampa va presa veramente con le pinze, ballano troppi troppi interessi economici e berlusconi sta facendo solo campagna elettorale. Tranquilli!!!!


----------



## wfiesso (4 Giugno 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Diciamo che RE è il nostro punto di contatto migliore con Campopiano. Su questo non ci piove. E campopiano lo stima pure!!!
> Io sono relativamente nuovo ma sto imparando a conoscervi ed apprezzarvi. Siete la mia famiglia rossonera !!!
> E di RE mi fido.
> La stampa va presa veramente con le pinze, ballano troppi troppi interessi economici e berlusconi sta facendo solo campagna elettorale. Tranquilli!!!!



Finora é stato il più lucido, e ha sempre avvalorato il suo ottimismo quindi pure io voglio fidarmi, spero solo sia una campagna anticipo Berlusconi e nulla di piu


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Finora é stato il più lucido, e ha sempre avvalorato il suo ottimismo quindi pure io voglio fidarmi, spero solo sia una campagna anticipo Berlusconi e nulla di piu



Io mi son divertito a coniare questo motto : il tappeto rosso di berlusconi ;-)
Ecco, a mio parere silvio sta solo srotolando un bel tappeto rosso ( colore non a caso ) per la passerella finale ( pestare il rosso pure non a caso). Lasciamogli questa uscita gloriosa . O almeno lui la ritiene tale. 
Magari avrà anche chiesto ai cinesi di usare il milan e questo passaggio societario per l'ultima volta.
Le battute fanno parte della trattativa. I passi in avanti si stanno compiendo, lenti ma inesorabili.


----------



## wfiesso (4 Giugno 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io mi son divertito a coniare questo motto : il tappeto rosso di berlusconi ;-)
> Ecco, a mio parere silvio sta solo srotolando un bel tappeto rosso ( colore non a caso ) per la passerella finale ( pestare il rosso pure non a caso). Lasciamogli questa uscita gloriosa . O almeno lui la ritiene tale.
> Magari avrà anche chiesto ai cinesi di usare il milan e questo passaggio societario per l'ultima volta.
> Le battute fanno parte della trattativa. I passi in avanti si stanno compiendo, lenti ma inesorabili.



Conoscendo il personaggio non posso darti torto, può davvero essere cosi


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Conoscendo il personaggio non posso darti torto, può davvero essere cosi



Pensaci un pò : le dichiarazioni di questi giorni ,oltre ad essere ripetitive per non dire logorroiche e buttate li ad ogni mezzo di informazione, non abbracciano forse ogni tipo di tifoso rossonero??
Con le sue dichiarazioni senza senso ha cantato nelle orecchie di : chi vuole la cessione, chi non la vuole, chi vuole l'italmilan, chi vuole una squadra di big, chi vuole maldini, chi teme il milan possa passare in cattive mani, chi è razzista, chi è aperto mentalmente.
Sembra cetto la qualunque in piena campagna elettorale.
Soprattutto per la comicità del soggetto.


----------

